# Beware! I got scammed by NDS-Card!



## comput3rus3r (Mar 16, 2017)

I sent the money with paypal. I've already been charged and they keep sending me computer generated emails saying payment failed send payment again.

stay away.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 16, 2017)

Have you contacted support? If yes and they haven't answered just go to paypal and ask for refund?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 16, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Have you contacted support? If yes and they haven't answered just go to paypal and ask for refund?


ok will try that thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Are they're supposed to be a sponsor here? pfft.


----------



## jowan (Mar 16, 2017)

Send a complain to paypal, they0ll refund you plus charge 10 bucks to NDS-Card


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 16, 2017)

jowan said:


> Send a complain to paypal, they0ll refund you plus charge 10 bucks to NDS-Card


i really hope so. they're customer service is closed right now.


----------



## RedRedWine (Mar 16, 2017)

If you paid by PayPal you're 100% covered, and if you paid by a credit card you are 100% covered too. Just call your CC company and file a chargeback for an unreceived product.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 16, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> I sent the money with paypal. I've already been charged and they keep sending me computer generated emails saying payment failed send payment again.
> 
> stay away.


It sounds like something just went wrong with their eCommerce software, it's a bit premature to say they scammed you. I'm sure they'll refund you or sort out the problem if you contact them.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2017)

jowan said:


> Send a complain to paypal, they0ll refund you plus charge 10 bucks to NDS-Card


Do not do this! This will likely get their account banned!
Nds-Card.com is the official sponor of the Temp. They are a trusted site and have not scammed anyone since they've started sponsoring us. This maybe an error or something you need to settle with them to correct.
But do not get paypal involved until it's confirmed an actual scam.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 16, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Do not do this! This will likely get their account banned!
> Nds-Card.com is the official sponor of the Temp. They are a trusted site and have not scammed anyone since they've started sponsoring us. This maybe an error or something you need to settle with them to correct.
> But do not get paypal involved until it's confirmed an actual scam.


Yeah, PayPal banned the sale of flashcarts a while ago, so if they find out that the account actually belongs to a flashcart seller, they'll most certainly ban them. I would give nds-card a chance to make up for what was most certainly an error in their software and not something done on purpose.


----------



## jowan (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh ok, didn't know that paypal banned that, ok thanks for the info, it's just that I recently had to go trough a similar situation (a hotel in Amsterdam took my money even after I cancelled the reservation) so the only way to get my money back was to hit them where it hurts.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 16, 2017)

well they're still sending me bs email about not receiving payment after i've confirmed with paypal that they got the money.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Do not do this! This will likely get their account banned!
> Nds-Card.com is the official sponor of the Temp. They are a trusted site and have not scammed anyone since they've started sponsoring us. This maybe an error or something you need to settle with them to correct.
> But do not get paypal involved until it's confirmed an actual scam.


well i'm not the only one getting scammed by them.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/so-i-tried-to-get-an-r4-but-i-got-this-email.463748/

as i said i've already confirmed with paypal that they got the money and they keep acting like they haven't got anything.


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Does it say payment pending or accepted? Did you send the the right email??


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 16, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Does it say payment pending or accepted? Did you send the the right email??


payment is completed in paypal. spoke to paypal customer service. sent it to the email posted in their email and then they tell me 

"Which one paypal account you sent to?
It seems we have not told you our paypal account.
Thanks for your helping to confirm.
nds-card.com"


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 16, 2017)

I ordered my DSTT from there. Very good service, and my package came just as I had ordered it.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> well they're still sending me bs email about not receiving payment after i've confirmed with paypal that they got the money.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Being that the OP never replied, there's not much to work with on this. But there was really no reason to bring up your issue in that thread, when you've already opened your own thread.
You may need to cancel your first payment and order again with that paypal. Unfortunately due paypal banning flashcart sites, nds-card.com has had to use this roundabout method to avoid getting banned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 16, 2017)

Flashcart dealers that operate through paypal get their paypal shutdown. NDS card have to be careful with the way they operate through paypal to keep their accounts open and make it easier for us to pay them. NDS Card have been a sponsor here for years and have served thousands of members with little to no issues, instead of making a sensational post immediately contact them and discuss the situation, once everything is clarified I am sure you will be satisfied with their customer service. Please speak to NDS Card and let them know what the issue is before you post here again. Thanks.


----------



## Truner (Mar 16, 2017)

Just 3 days ago a card I ordered from them arrived and it's a legitimate one too. Sketchy as the whole deal looks and the way you have to pay them, it's a good service, don't worry.


----------



## TesseractStorm (Mar 18, 2017)

I'd try emailing them with the transaction details from paypal and the order info from the site. It's possible they haven't associated the payment to the order. Also helps to mark on the order that payment was sent if you haven't already.


----------



## migles (Mar 18, 2017)

p1ngpong said:


> Flashcart dealers that operate through paypal get their paypal shutdown. NDS card have to be careful with the way they operate through paypal to keep their accounts open and make it easier for us to pay them. NDS Card have been a sponsor here for years and have served thousands of members with little to no issues, instead of making a sensational post immediately contact them and discuss the situation, once everything is clarified I am sure you will be satisfied with their customer service. Please speak to NDS Card and let them know what the issue is before you post here again. Thanks.


not to mention i seen several times, @Costello usually keeps an eye in this threads, gives a word to nds-card and things get worked on...


----------



## sephiro499 (Mar 18, 2017)

NDS-Card service is amazing.  I've purchased twice.  The second time I choose the air mail shipping.  I got my order, to the east coast of the USA, in 3 fucking days FROM CHINA!


----------



## Costello (Mar 19, 2017)

I will ask NDS Card to come and make a statement on this thread
they are certainly not scammers. There are far more scammers on the customer side!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2017)

I bought countless times from them, via paypal. I confirm they're relliable.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 19, 2017)

I've purchased a lot of cards and other content from them before. They always deliver. In fact I get in touch with them as soon as I start my shopping cart, and we work out any details that might arise before they happen. They operate carefully to avoid getting kicked from PayPal, and don't want to lose business. They certainly don't scam folks.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm just throwing my two cents here.

If you order something online and there are problems with the payment, don't panic. Contact support.

If the support is closed, wait.


Panicking on the Internet is pointless and you are potentially damaging a business for no reason. Let's say that they DID scam you and that they aren't reliable and steal money and all that. Do you really think that:

- PayPal would let them use their payment method
- GBATemp would be sponsored by them
- The Internet wouldn't be full of angry people

Because, when a site is really scamming, there is always a huge backlash everywhere. So much that by typing the name of the business on Google the first results will be all about how much they are scammers. Has all this happened so far? No. So calm down.

Also, PayPal does protect you, but you are supposed to try and work it out with them first. That's how it works. If they notice you open PayPal disputes immediately, you will receive a kind, passive-aggressive email that asks you to stop if you don't want your account disabled. So there is that too.

TL;DR wait. By the way, if the site would really be a scam, this post would've been deleted by now

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Willgheminass (Apr 2, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> I sent the money with paypal. I've already been charged and they keep sending me computer generated emails saying payment failed send payment again.
> 
> stay away.


Try and contact their company with evidence that you've payed for whatever you tried to purchase on their site.


----------



## MrVojo (Apr 24, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> I sent the money with paypal. I've already been charged and they keep sending me computer generated emails saying payment failed send payment again.
> 
> stay away.



Yeah, this seems that you just need to contact support. I know for sure they will help you out  I've contacted paypal before with a similar matter and they were great and got the issue resolved within the same day. Goodluck!


----------



## Dimensional (Apr 24, 2017)

I just purchased something from them again back on the 1st, using paypal, and got it.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

The op never did a follow up, so I am guessing they got their product


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 24, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The op never did a follow up, so I am guessing they got their product


yeah it was all sorted out.


----------

